# Car reviews - Infiniti or Audi



## madmax (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Was wondering if someone here has had any experience of an Infiniti G35 sedan or Audi A6 3.2.

Iam keen on buying 1 of these family saloons. Hopefully 07-08 with low mileage and would appreciate a local feedback on drive,comfort,reliability,agency contracts etc.

Cheers.


----------



## Niknpatel (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey mate,

i've had both of those cars here in the USA so i will give you my opinion on them over here.

The G35 sedan was a great car, and for the price, it came fully loaded with all the bells and whistles.

My wife had the Audi (until July 09 when it got stolen one evening in New York City!) and that was my favorite due to it's quattro AWD and thus it's ability to handle snow (like you care about that in dubai!LOL!). 

We had 102k miles on our 2003 on our Audi and 89k on the G35, and in regards to spending money on maintaining them, the Audi was more expensive due to German parts.

Over all, bang for your buck, i'd go with the G35.

good luck.

nik


----------



## madmax (Sep 16, 2009)

Niknpatel said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> i've had both of those cars here in the USA so i will give you my opinion on them over here.
> 
> ...



Thanks Nik..

A6 quattro must be a better ride but I too am leaning towards the Infiniti.


----------



## ericvanduyn (Dec 25, 2009)

madmax said:


> Thanks Nik..
> 
> A6 quattro must be a better ride but I too am leaning towards the Infiniti.




As I owned 4 Audi's just make sure you get a 4.2 ltr engine with the v8 and all you do is change oil........greatest cars I ever owned.
No experience with the infinity though
*ps do not buy the Audi's with air suspension / after 4 years the front ones go and replacing is very very expensive


----------

